
Instagram Platform Update – Instagram Developers - protomyth
http://developers.instagram.com/post/133424514006/instagram-platform-update
======
cballard
So, this basically kills the ecosystem, right? Has anyone reverse-engineered
and documented their client API?

------
reustle
Maybe I don't fully understand. Are they pulling a twitter with their api
changes?

